# Homemade Tablesaw Rip Fence and Rail



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

This is a short video of my fence and rail that I built for my craftsman contractor table saw. I wanted to build a beisemeyer style but couldn't find any designs to make one from wood, just steel tubing and angle iron. 

Here is the link for the video:

http://youtu.be/lUQvoSOrutE


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Watched your video and your fence looks great! Hopefully it will stay "true" giving you many years of service! Tried building a similar fence for an old craftsman TS, but could not keep it aligned. Traded that TS for a new Ridgid which has IMO not the best, but a lot better fence. One suggestion on your TS is to consider moving the on/off switch to the left hand side, so you won't have to reach around the fence. Be safe.


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodchux said:


> Watched your video and your fence looks great! Hopefully it will stay "true" giving you many years of service! Tried building a similar fence for an old craftsman TS, but could not keep it aligned. Traded that TS for a new Ridgid which has IMO not the best, but a lot better fence. One suggestion on your TS is to consider moving the on/off switch to the left hand side, so you won't have to reach around the fence. Be safe.



Thanks. I have actually thought of moving the switch to the other side but I'm afraid it might get bumped whenever I am raising and lowering the blade. It would kind of be in the way. I can usually switch it off pretty quickly with my push stick when I need to.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with a left side mounted paddle switch. One in a place and large enough for your leg to shut off. Much safer and also very convenient.
Using a push stick, makes no sense to me at all. Safety, or convenience wise.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Agreed. I'd move the switch to the left.


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

I agree it will be safer. But then again, common sense and a constant awareness at all times is vastly just as important as where the switch is located.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

juice3250 said:


> I agree it will be safer. But then again, common sense and a constant awareness at all times is vastly just as important as where the switch is located.



So combine common sense and constant awareness, with an easily accessible switch, and be extra safe.
Making a stopped cut on the saw, is 1 case, where it's nice to be able to shut the saw off, while keeping both hands on the work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you are overruled there*



juice3250 said:


> I agree it will be safer. But then again, common sense and a constant awareness at all times is vastly just as important as where the switch is located.





Pirate said:


> So combine common sense and constant awareness, with an easily accessible switch, and be extra safe.
> Making a stopped cut on the saw, is 1 case, where it's nice to be able to shut the saw off, while keeping both hands on the work.


If you've ever had the blade pinched on the back from a tension prone board causing a rising workpiece is another time when both hands on the work is vital.


Common sense really has little to do with safety, here's why. Most all of us have "common sense" or we couldn't be woodworkers, but that hasn't prevented amputations and kickbacks. Physics plays an important role and that's not entirely common sense. You need to understand wood movement, the use of a splitter or riving knife, when and where to place a feather board or hold down, blade rotation, workpiece lift, when an offcut will kickback safely and when it won't etc. 

Standard operating practices like never placing your hands in the blade path, standing to one side of the blade, proper outfeed support, work from a solid footing, never reach behind the blade, never use a curved board against the fence etc. are in most of the manuals for a reason....safety. However, I still would not call them "common sense",.... and I'm not even sure what that means. :blink:

I have the large "safety" paddle switches located on the left side where a hip or leg can bump them "off" if needed, on all 4 of my table saws for a reason ....safety.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm going to leave my switch where Delta thought it was best. In 28 years I haven't missed one of those big stop signs either. I'm right handed and having the switch to the right mostly in the middle of 99% of the cuts seems to be a good spot. I'd hate to bump it.

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yeah, I'd trust Delta's engineers*

They probably put where the wiring would be minimal, not necessarily where it would be easy to "bump" off in an emergency. I sometime just bump mine off because it's so darn handy ...just step to the left and move my left leg forward. I'm not saying you should change it, if it works leave it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I rarely EVER use my hand to shut off my saw, it's almost always shut off with my left knee. This lets me keep my eyes on my hands so I know where they and the blade are at all times.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> They probably put where the wiring would be minimal, not necessarily where it would be easy to "bump" off in an emergency. I sometime just bump mine off because it's so darn handy ...just step to the left and move my left leg forward. I'm not saying you should change it, if it works leave it.


Careful your talking about Gods finest saw builder. As they were when I bought it, American made dad!

The last thing I can think of as important when I hurt or injure myself is turning something off. But those stop signs do make good knee switchers. Man it's a wonder guys our age even lived. 

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*God's finest....*



Al B Thayer said:


> Careful your talking about Gods finest saw builder. As they were when I bought it, American made dad!
> 
> Al


You had better not see my 12" 5 HP Powematic, left tilt by the way, and also made in USA. You will leave a wet spot on the concrete. :yes:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> You had better not see my 12" 5 HP Powematic, left tilt by the way, and also made in USA. You will leave a wet spot on the concrete. :yes:


8/4 maple ripper!

Al


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am very thankful for this forum and other social media where I can interact with other woodworkers from all around the world and to learn from others' experience. I appreciate all of the tips and pointers in safety. It's always good to be reminded of the best safety measures when using power tools. 

While I may think it's a small little detail when it comes to switch placement, I can respect others' views and experience.


----------

